# Classical music timeline



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello,

I remember one of us tried to listen classical music from the start (plainchant) to the current music browsing through all milestones between. I wonder if there is a record list of those works he/she tried to listen. One kind of source could be this:
http://www.classicalworks.com/his.pages/timeline.html

I just started from ambrosian chant, but doing this studying what to pick next is kind of time consuming .


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've done that, though not sequentially. 

After Ambrosian chant would come Gregorian chant. But if you want to leap to the next big thing, it would be Leonin, at least in my opinion. YouTube has a nice series on sacred music, starting with this: Sacred Music: The Gothic Revolution, on Leonin and Perotin. I'd give you a link, but my computer isn't cooperating.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

In the early music department, I have some trouble dating Byzantine Chant. It's fine to say it goes back to the 8th century or whatever, but I suspect that if we knew more, we would know better. For now, I guess, it'd be good to put that somewhere back with Ambrosian Chant and "old Roman" liturgical chant.


----------

